# Moving to Abruzzo



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello nice people

I'm a newbie, so go gently with me....

I've found the comments and advice from other members very useful and I wondered if someone could help with the following:

1. Anyone know of a 3 bed property (anywhere in Abruzzo) we could rent (unfurnished) for 3 - 6 months from 30th August 2008?

2. Does anyone know if a French cheque (obviously in Euros) is useable in Italy. We do plan to open an Italian Bank Account when we get there (any advice on bestest banks would be appreciated) but just wondered if French cheques have any legal standing?

3. My Italian is poor at the moment (currently swatting like crazy) but wondered if anyone knew of a decent translator in the general area who could help with purchase of property and generally setting us up (i.e. residency status, bank account, etc.).

Otherwise, we are house-hunting from 15th to 18th June with a base at the Hotel Sole in Pescara if anyone would like to meet up for dwinkies (on us!) to swap advice/horror stories, etc.

Many thanks

Noodlepip x


----------



## sidowen (Apr 29, 2008)

*movin to Abruzzi.*

if you are looking for a place to stay Secinaro is very nice , with veiws across to the Gran Sasso also ther are properties here and around very reasonable prices. There are also a Danish couple who do all the negotiating for you at good prices. we could all meet up but before that get onto their website. Casa-Italia. dk you maybe able to see some of their properties. see you soon . sid


----------



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks SidOwen

I have now got in touch with them as suggested and yes, it would be cool to meet up maybe. Do you have a telephone number I could reach you on when we visit on 14th June? I appreciate you don't want to give it out on the forum, so perhaps you could PM me? Many thanks, Noodlepipx


----------



## sidowen (Apr 29, 2008)

*to noodlepips*

In england at mo. jus got back here for business. wont be back in Secinaro until end of July you can get me on email. sido[email protected]


----------



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello SidOwen

Thanks for your replly. I'll make a note of your email and will contact you when we're over in August.

Regards

Noodlepip


----------



## sidowen (Apr 29, 2008)

*noodlepip*

that will be brilliant you wont be dissapointed. The danes have a few properties on their books. There are also a few english in the next village down. Extremely nice people. lots of beautiful walks. I struggle with the language but everyone appears really helpful. I have been working on my place for three years , sort of hobby . I cant wait to get back into my painting and writing but love working on the old place. look forward to August. sid


----------

